# Travel Talk > Travel News >  House of blues orlando hotels

## seoadampowell

House of blues orlando hotels are nearby downtown disney Westside behind disney quest. House of blues Orlando  is the place to host private and corporate events, meetings, lunches, dinners, cocktail parties and much more. House of blues orlando offers unique options for a special event, including our restaurant and   music hall. Our 57000, sq-feet venue is the perfect backdrop for up to 3,000 guests. our whole house creates an incredible event allowing you to provide your guests with bands, DJ's, or 2-3 piece combos in each area. Our restaurant is available for any social or corporate special occasion and comfortably seats 450 for a plated meal and 700 for reception. Our music hall can be used as a private concert facility for receptions, corporate meetings, and group events. Our composed event space can provides up to 1,500 guests and features revolutionary light and sound capabilities.
 :Smile:

----------


## tranzysmitha

this hotel is situated in orlando  near by  disney world  and this hotels many facilities like that you can lunch ,dinner, meeting places business meeting many types of services.

----------


## franciskasalay

Have you been to Cambodia?

----------


## Williamjohnnn

House of Blues is a chain of live music clubs located in major North American cities and throughout the world. They offer a restaurant and night club venue as well as music clinics, forums, and classes. The House of Blues Entertainment division produces musical events, including An Evening of Acoustic Music with John Paul Jones, Bonnaroo Music Festival, Guitar Hero Live, and The Roots Picnic. The division also produces or supports a range of media and merchandise.

----------

